# How to contribute



## gutiersa (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi, I have been using FreeBSD on and off since 2008 or so. I absolutely love, love FreeBSD. It works well with the way my brain is wired. I only use the command line.
I am setting up my server again with 12.1-RELEASE. I would like to contribute, but I am not sure where to begin or how to do it.
I understand Docker is broken. With guidance maybe I can help with that?? Also, I would love to port openemr,  https://www.open-emr.org/  , an electronic health record. However, I am a doctor, not a programmer, hence I would need guidance.

I am not sure where to register, or how to get started.

Thanks, and keep up the awesome work.


----------



## unitrunker (Apr 11, 2020)

Install PHP 7, mariadb, and nginx or apache.






						FreshPorts -- lang/php74: PHP Scripting Language
					

PHP, which stands for "PHP: Hypertext Preprocessor" is a widely-used Open Source general-purpose scripting language that is especially suited for Web development and can be embedded into HTML.  Its syntax draws upon C, Java, and Perl, and is easy to learn.  The main goal of the language is to...




					www.freshports.org
				








						FreshPorts -- databases/mariadb104-client: Multithreaded SQL database (client)
					

FreshPorts - new ports, applications




					www.freshports.org
				








__





						FreshPorts -- databases/mariadb104-server: Multithreaded SQL database (server)
					

MariaDB is a database server that offers drop-in replacement functionality for MySQL. MariaDB is built by some of the original authors of MySQL, with assistance from the broader community of Free and open source software developers. In addition to the core functionality of MySQL, MariaDB offers...




					www.freshports.org
				







__





						FreshPorts -- www/nginx: Robust and small WWW server
					

NGINX is a high performance edge web server with the lowest memory footprint and the key features to build modern and efficient web infrastructure.  NGINX functionality includes HTTP server, HTTP and mail reverse proxy, caching, load balancing, compression, request throttling, connection...




					www.freshports.org
				




The nginx website has docs on running PHP.
Read through the openemr Linux docs. It won't be exactly the same. 

I know nothing of openemr but those dependent packages are required so there's your start.


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 11, 2020)

gutiersa said:


> I understand Docker is broken.



Docker is fundamentally broken and probably cannot be fixed on any platform 

Luckily FreeBSD has always had an alternative called Jails (https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/jails.html).
Whilst you don't have the popular "Docker Apps web store", what you do have is a secure and correct way of partitioning and isolating programs on FreeBSD.

Since openemr seems to have a lot of dependencies, it might be worth giving Jails a shot so not to spam your FreeBSD install.


----------



## PMc (Apr 12, 2020)

Reading the comment by unitrunker, I understand that this openemr is what I call a "Web Application Server".

Now, question, gutiersa: Do You want to get this running on Your machine, or do You want to build a port, that then can be included in the distribution and installed by everybody?

A few words on the latter case:
Almost any web application server -no matter what it does- does consist of at least three vital components:

the application itself
some database backend to store all the content data
some web server thru which the access happens.
And so, before even starting with implementation, one has to do a couple of 'Architectural Decisions': 

there are different webservers around, and people may already have one or the other running
there are different databases around, and people may have preferences, and -most important- they may already have a working backup/recovery scheme for their database (or they may not, then they will need to devise one).
some people will prefer to throw all three components onto one and the same computer, to just get it running. Other, more security-concerned sites will prefer to put each component on a separate computer (or jail, or container) and have some monitoring or firewalling in between them.
When trying to build a package from such a software, the maybe most ambitioned task is to leave these decisions open to the user, as much as possible. 
So, this is some thought-stuff for a beginning.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 12, 2020)

What PMc is calling a 'Web Application Server' is very similar to the FAMP Stack.
This is the same concept with FreeBSD, Apache Web Server, MySQL and PHP components.
There is a great resource on Digital Ocean to get these running.




__





						How To Install an Apache, MySQL, and PHP (FAMP) Stack on FreeBSD 12.0  | DigitalOcean
					

A FAMP stack, which is similar to a LAMP stack on Linux, is a group of open source software that is typically installed together to enable a FreeBSD server t…




					www.digitalocean.com
				



Many projects on FreeBSD use a similar web frontend approach like Zoneminder and Webmin.

The project you are referencing has good documentation.
Here is the /usr/local/etc/php.ini settings needed:




__





						FAQ - OpenEMR Project Wiki
					






					www.open-emr.org
				




So the best approach to see if you can get it running is to download all these dependencies:




__





						OpenEMR System Architecture - OpenEMR Project Wiki
					






					www.open-emr.org
				



These are Linux based dependencies so some name adjustment will be necessary.
For instance anything named php7* in the list will need to be php73* or php74* on FreeBSD.
My approach would be to install all the packages in the list and then install the webserver and db server.
Many of the dependencies on the list are based around MySQL and Apache so that would be my focus.
Try and get it running first then worry about making it into a port.

The web server is the front-end so you get that running and see if you can get the landing page to come up.
Looking at the documentation this might be doable. Seeing as it has many components to get right it will take some trying.


----------



## gutiersa (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback. Yes, security is my first concern. We must comply with so much regulation, that it is not funny.
I ended up using IOCAGE. to set up the server with jails.
I used Nginx with php74 and did get a landing page.
Next is securing it and finishing the rest.
I am most familiar with Mysql. will give 8.0 a try to see if it works.
I would love to retry apache, but a few years back I had issues with memory leaks and was not able to fix it. That is when I switched to Nginx, which ended up here: https://www.open-emr.org/wiki/index.php/OpenEMR_with_nginx_and_php-fpm 
My goal was to port it such that others could install it, and be the maintainer of that port, but I do agree that is much too ambitious a project.

Once it's all secure I will post another message.

Thanks so much.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 14, 2020)

The FreeBSD team is always looking for help with documentation so that's an area you could look into as an entry point.


gutiersa said:


> I am most familiar with Mysql. will give 8.0 a try to see if it works.


Well, yes, it works, and has for at least 16 years when I first used it but I would recommend postgreSQL, instead.



gutiersa said:


> I would love to retry apache, but a few years back I had issues with memory leaks


My company ran apache for years and I don't recall such issues but nginx is a good choice, of course.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2020)

gutiersa said:


> I would like to contribute, but I am not sure where to begin or how to do it.


There's a whole list of orphaned ports (ports that have no maintainer) that are in dire need of some TLC. Have a look through there and see if there's anything you might like to maintain. 



gutiersa said:


> I am not sure where to register, or how to get started.


No registration required, unless you want to submit patches/fixes. If you submit a PR you're going to need to create an account here: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/
But that's all the registration that would need to be done.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 14, 2020)

Just to jump ahead a bit the porters handbook will help you package this application when you get it up and running.








						FreeBSD Porter's Handbook
					

Essential reading if you plan on providing a port of a third party piece of software




					www.freebsd.org
				











						Contributing to FreeBSD
					

How to contribute to the FreeBSD Project




					www.freebsd.org
				



So you submit a Problem Report (PR) in the Ports Category with your work.


----------



## gutiersa (Apr 14, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> The FreeBSD team is always looking for help with documentation so that's an area you could look into as an entry point.
> 
> Well, yes, it works, and has for at least 16 years when I first used it but I would recommend postgreSQL, instead.
> 
> ...


I am sure it was a configuration error on my part.


----------



## gutiersa (Apr 14, 2020)

SirDice said:


> There's a whole list of orphaned ports (ports that have no maintainer) that are in dire need of some TLC. Have a look through there and see if there's anything you might like to maintain.
> 
> 
> No registration required, unless you want to submit patches/fixes. If you submit a PR you're going to need to create an account here: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/
> But that's all the registration that would need to be done.


Where are the orphaned ports?


----------



## gutiersa (Apr 14, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> The FreeBSD team is always looking for help with documentation so that's an area you could look into as an entry point.
> 
> Well, yes, it works, and has for at least 16 years when I first used it but I would recommend postgreSQL, instead.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am also installing PostgreSQL. But why do you prefer it? thanks


----------



## ondra_knezour (Apr 15, 2020)

Regarding porting particular PHP based web application, after at least scanning through the Porter's Handbook, try to understand some PHP based ports Makefiles, for example from Drupal 8 or any other software depending on PHP you are familiar with. You can find list on freshports in the This port is required by: for Run section.

For other ways how to start contributing see also the Junior Jobs page on our wiki and links there.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2020)

gutiersa said:


> Where are the orphaned ports?











						Adopt an orphaned port project
					

Since the ports tree is now open again, let's start the "Adopt an orphaned port" project.  What is it?  According to http://freshports.org/ we currently have 23,940 ports in our tree, that's really great! But: There are 4,751 unmaintained ports (approx. 20%), that need your love.  What can I do...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 15, 2020)

gutiersa said:


> Yes, I am also installing PostgreSQL. But why do you prefer it?


I like the small footprint and they use BSD 2Clause license.
I merely recommended FAMP because your project also uses those very applications.
My opinion is there is no sense swimming upstream until you get to thoroughly know your applications needs.
For web server i think lighttpd aligns with my philosophy. Saying that I use nginx and apache on some boxes.


----------



## PMc (Apr 15, 2020)

gutiersa said:


> Yes, I am also installing PostgreSQL.



Ah, now I'm getting interested. 



> But why do you prefer it? thanks



Well, it is an excellent database that scales well over an extremly wide range - but You can read that everywhere.
The other great feature is with bugs. Bug-hunting is a fun of it's own, but then, when you have trapped and almost caged the bug, you'll need some help from the developers who really know the intrinsics of their code.
And there the quality of communication can differ grreatly. I have shelves full of caged bugs here, some even with complete fixes - but nobody wants them.  There is nobody to talk to, or one doesn't get an answer, or they have no idea what it is all about, or they start discussions about the definition of "bug"[1]. They just don't want to fix their code.
Not so with postgres. There one gets an answer on the best possible skill level, gets understood, gets help in identifying the root cause, and if it is a postgres issue, the next release will have the fix (12.2 has one of mine  - i.e. I found and trapped the bug, the fix is by Tom Lane). And they have a mailing list that gets read, they don't hide in github or other ivory tower.

[1] we have that definition already, from the uWSGI guys: "_Remember, if you cannot use uWSGI in some scenario, it is a uWSGI bug._" [https://uwsgi-docs.readthedocs.io/en/latest/FAQ.html]


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 15, 2020)

I would like to inject some personal opinion here.
I think the best approach for a FreeBSD port is to follow what the upstream project is using.
We all have our favorite DB servers and web servers.
But when a ports user goes upstream to report a problem or ask a forum question it is best if all OS's are using the same components.
Using the components you like is fine for your own build but for public consumption and ease of upgrading I think the parent projects choices should be respected.

I also wanted to point out that our ports do not do any configuring for the user (unlike Linux).
So the pkg-message will need to display your needed settings. It is called "PORTDOCS=" in the Makefile.
This file is a good example:
/usr/ports/multimedia/zoneminder/files/README.FreeBSD
Notice that the ports Makefile references it.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 15, 2020)

I wanted to provide what is in writing for what to use for WebServer and DB.
From openemr:


> First install and configure MySQL(or MariaDB), Apache(or another PHP-capable webserver), and PHP.


So nothing rigid here but look at the dependencies. php7-apache2 in particular.

Now on the FreeBSD side this is said:


> Do not depend on Apache unless the web app explicitly needs Apache.  Respect that users may wish to run a web application on a web server other than Apache.











						Chapter 6. Special Considerations
					

Special considerations when creating a new FreeBSD Port




					www.freebsd.org
				




So it looks like you could use whatever you want as a porter.
From a user perspective I think upstream choices are wise choice.


----------



## gutiersa (Apr 15, 2020)

Ok

textproc/html2text is unmaintained.

That is right up my alley. I am reading the instructions. Say I would like to adopt it, which would be my next step?
Thanks so much for all the replies.

Yes, I am also interested in light servers and small database foot prints.
I like sql-ledger, which uses postgreSQL.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm posting on the run.

mySQL is owned and licensed by Oracle so there's that. In my case, we found pgsql did things mysql didn't but it's been so long I don't recall the discussion.

One server I'm enjoying at the moment is www/h2o.


----------



## PMc (Apr 15, 2020)

Phishfry said:


> I would like to inject some personal opinion here.
> I think the best approach for a FreeBSD port is to follow what the upstream project is using.
> We all have our favorite DB servers and web servers.
> But when a ports user goes upstream to report a problem or ask a forum question it is best if all OS's are using the same components.
> Using the components you like is fine for your own build but for public consumption and ease of upgrading I think the parent projects choices should be respected.



I agree. This is why I didn't mention postgreSQL, although one can probably call me a "fan". It looked like gutiersa 's piece is mainly focused on using mysql. If you then go and change such a preference, then all the additional support work might just stay with you.


----------



## PMc (Apr 16, 2020)

gutiersa said:


> That is when I switched to Nginx, which ended up here: https://www.open-emr.org/wiki/index.php/OpenEMR_with_nginx_and_php-fpm



Ah. Very nice. 

Now, as this has become a telltale thread about the so-called 'LAMP-stack', I might share my own experiences as well. 
It began with this discussion, and then I decided to, well, just do it. 

And, btw, to do away with that 'LAMP-stack'. I don't want my Apache to be spammed with dozens of foreign plugins - there's now php plugins, python plugins, phusion passenger plugins, authentication plugins, evasive actions plugins, fcgi- scgi- wsgi- and whatever-gi else plugins, and sooner or later that must end in problems.

So I followed the idea to run the application as a freestanding and self-maintained process, NOT plugged into the webserver. That way the application becomes completely independent from the webserver. That way any webserver can be used, or even multiple ones at the same time, because the Webserver acts now merely as a reverse-proxy and SSL endpoint.
There may be a performance penalty, but then there is also a big advantage: since the communication between webserver and application is now pure TCP, one can at any time look into that communication with tcpdump and see what is actually happening. Memory issues can also be clearly attributed to the respective offender.

With the python stuff which was originally concerned, this is a supported configuration. Then I found that it also works with php/ZEND applications. It even works with my Ruby-on-Rails applications.

Then, as I was already doing it, I decided to do it quite right, and also implement single-sign-on. 
Single-sign-on means, the user logs onto their respective gadget and thereby obtains some credentials. The web browser which they use must then pick up those credentials, and transfer them to the webserver. The webserver passes them thru to the application server. The application server evaluates those credentials and then hands them to the application - which might then do whatever it seems fit.

That way there is no more need for those annoying logon-screens on each and every web application, and there is no need to have a user administration in each of them.

All that is now implemented and appears to work, but, although this is not a bug (but on the way I found and fixed about twenty bugs in various components, which urges the conclusion that nobody has done it that way before), as usual, nobody is interested in it. Well then, at least my machines work the way I like it.


----------



## gutiersa (May 1, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> The FreeBSD team is always looking for help with documentation so that's an area you could look into as an entry point.


I am interested in contributing with documentation as well.
Is there a particular site which helps one track documentation of an open source project?
How is freebsd documentation tracked?


----------



## gutiersa (May 1, 2020)

PMc said:


> And, btw, to do away with that 'LAMP-stack'. I don't want my Apache to be spammed with dozens of foreign plugins - there's now php plugins, python plugins, phusion passenger plugins, authentication plugins, evasive actions plugins, fcgi- scgi- wsgi- and whatever-gi else plugins, and sooner or later that must end in problems.



Yes, I couldn't agree more.



PMc said:


> So I followed the idea to run the application as a freestanding and self-maintained process, NOT plugged into the webserver. That way the application becomes completely independent from the webserver. That way any webserver can be used, or even multiple ones at the same time, because the Webserver acts now merely as a reverse-proxy and SSL endpoint.
> There may be a performance penalty, but then there is also a big advantage: since the communication between webserver and application is now pure TCP, one can at any time look into that communication with tcpdump and see what is actually happening. Memory issues can also be clearly attributed to the respective offender.



It's a beautiful thing.



PMc said:


> With the python stuff which was originally concerned, this is a supported configuration. Then I found that it also works with php/ZEND applications. It even works with my Ruby-on-Rails applications.
> 
> Then, as I was already doing it, I decided to do it quite right, and also implement single-sign-on.
> Single-sign-on means, the user logs onto their respective gadget and thereby obtains some credentials. The web browser which they use must then pick up those credentials, and transfer them to the webserver. The webserver passes them thru to the application server. The application server evaluates those credentials and then hands them to the application - which might then do whatever it seems fit.



even more beautiful



PMc said:


> That way there is no more need for those annoying logon-screens on each and every web application, and there is no need to have a user administration in each of them.
> 
> All that is now implemented and appears to work, but, although this is not a bug (but on the way I found and fixed about twenty bugs in various components, which urges the conclusion that nobody has done it that way before), as usual, nobody is interested in it. Well then, at least my machines work the way I like it.



For me this would be zen. I want this too.


----------



## George (May 2, 2020)

There is a FreeBSD article called "How to contribute".


----------



## ucomp (May 3, 2020)

gutiersa said:


> .....works well with the way *my brain is wired*.....
> Also, I would love to port openemr,  https://www.open-emr.org/  , an electronic health record. However,* I am a doctor,* not a programmer, hence I would need guidance.



From today, you will be wiring your brain with software development .
it's quite the same : A doctor implants artificial organs, a FreeBSD-Programmer implants code fragments, it's all about copy&paste  Ha Ha

get your fork of :









						GitHub - openemr/openemr: The most popular open source electronic health records and medical practice management solution.
					

The most popular open source electronic health records and medical practice management solution. - GitHub - openemr/openemr: The most popular open source electronic health records and medical pract...




					github.com
				




and follow their instructions to install from source:


```
composer install --no-dev
npm install
npm run build
composer dump-autoload -o
```





__





						FreshPorts -- www/node: V8 JavaScript for client and server
					

Node.js is a JavaScript runtime built on Chrome's V8 JavaScript engine. Node.js uses an event-driven, non-blocking I/O model that makes it lightweight and efficient. Node.js' package ecosystem, npm, is the largest ecosystem of open source libraries in the world.




					www.freshports.org
				








__





						FreshPorts -- devel/php-composer: Dependency Manager for PHP
					

Composer is a tool for dependency management in PHP. It allows you to declare the dependent libraries your project needs and it will install them in your project for you.




					www.freshports.org
				




now you begin debugging .. you can fix bugs directly in your master-branch
or make a new branch and call it e.g. 'freebsdport' .

if you find bugs in npm/composer/php or elsewhere ,
you'll write a bug-report :


			Bug Reports
		

if you have fixed the bug you'll send a git-diff as an attachment to your report.
developers are normally not  here in the forum.
Subscribe to your appropriate freebsd-mailing list to get in touch with devs.

but more interesting for your first steps:
I saw you're the author here :




__





						OpenEMR with nginx and php-fpm - OpenEMR Project Wiki
					






					www.open-emr.org
				



so you seem to be good connected to  openemr-community
you should talk to those openemr/node/php -devs if you have code-specific topics.
you normally do this in the issues-tab of openemr-upstream :









						Issues · openemr/openemr
					

The most popular open source electronic health records and medical practice management solution. - Issues · openemr/openemr




					github.com
				




you`ll make a git-PR(pull request)
to openemr-upstream  if opememr is interested in developing the freebsd-port with you.

the last step for committing a freebsd-port is to send a review to ours Phabricator
after you`ve made your ports-configuration (Makefile etc.), don't think about it for now..
you'll do  that if you're finished with getting openemr running under FreeBSD.
But with a little luck there are only few bugs to fix in openemr and you can begin with your ports-configuration-steps...

by the way , I have nothing to do with openemr and never used it but those are the general steps you normally go for a fbsd-port which has its sources on git.

good luck !

Regards
Klaus

--- edit :--
ah, forgot :
if you want, I'll add your port-request to :
https://wiki.freebsd.org/WantedPorts  adding your name under : '*Who is working '*
.. or you can add it yourself by contacting :


			AboutWiki - FreeBSD Wiki
		


.. oh, one moment, after I took a closer look to your https://www.open-emr.org/wiki/index.php/OpenEMR_with_nginx_and_php-fpm tells me: you got it running under FreeBSD 12.1, great !
I recommend to take a look at e.g.  :
https://reviews.freebsd.org/source/ports/browse/branches/2020Q2/www/
to learn of what a port consists.... then try to write your Makefile etc. and subscribe to ports mailing list if you have questions... finally you subscribe to phab and your port will be reviewed. looking to your expertise with openemr/nginx you won't have much problems writing the fbsd-port... so welcome to the bsd-dev- hell  ...
normally devs work under FreeBSD 13- current  and backport ( called MFC) to lower versions. So if you maintain a port the above said (working with the git-source of openemr/npm etc.)) will probably not change because you will upgrade your port to newer versions and fix bugs, so your git-sources-upstream would/should be the base for your port.... while you can apply patches to your port in the ports-tree...  
...
----------


----------



## gutiersa (May 3, 2020)

ucomp said:


> From today, you will be wiring your brain with software development .
> it's quite the same : A doctor implants artificial organs, a FreeBSD-Programmer implants code fragments, it's all about copy&paste  Ha Ha
> 
> get your fork of :
> ...



Yes, I have a working install in FreeBSD 12.1 with Nginx 1.18 and PHP 7.4.5
I don't understand Git very well at all actually.


----------



## ucomp (May 3, 2020)

gutiersa said:


> Yes, I have a working install in FreeBSD 12.1 with Nginx 1.18 and PHP 7.4.5
> ...



I have added  your work for opememr   to  : 


			WantedPorts - FreeBSD Wiki
		




gutiersa said:


> I don't understand Git very well at all actually.


no matter, as said:
it's all about copy&paste ;-)
and since you got it running, you are now "forced" to write the port-Makefile..
just kidding .. we are always looking for good things coming to FreeBSD .. 
and seeing FreeBSD running on medical-servers is one of that good things.. managed by you.. great !


----------



## PMc (May 3, 2020)

gutiersa said:


> It's a beautiful thing.



Thank You, that feels good. 

Some details: for my postgres databases I needed the pgadmin management tool (which was changed to a web application in version 4; currently not available as port). I got that working with www/uwsgi as the rig, and added the usual surroundings (startup script in rc.d, etc):


```
8001  6084     1   0  52  0   5948     32 piperd IsJ   -    0:00.00 daemon: pgAdmin4[6085] (daemon)
8001  6085  6084   0  20  0  78204    448 kqread SJ    -    2:38.31 /usr/local/bin/uwsgi-3.7 /ext/etc/uwsgi/pgadmin4.ini
8001  6085  6084   0  20  0  78204    448 nanslp SJ    -    1:16.15 /usr/local/bin/uwsgi-3.7 /ext/etc/uwsgi/pgadmin4.ini
8001 10787  6085   0  20  0  83840    444 umtxn  IJ    -    0:00.57 /usr/local/bin/uwsgi-3.7 /ext/etc/uwsgi/pgadmin4.ini
8001 10787  6085   0  22  0  83840    444 kqread IJ    -    0:00.29 /usr/local/bin/uwsgi-3.7 /ext/etc/uwsgi/pgadmin4.ini
8001 10787  6085   0  22  0  83840    444 umtxn  IJ    -    0:04.05 /usr/local/bin/uwsgi-3.7 /ext/etc/uwsgi/pgadmin4.ini
```

Then I did the same thing with a PHP application www/bareos-webui, and that also works well.

There was a lot of development happening with the uWSGI tool a few years ago (and it is a very welcoming environment for C programmers), but sadly that development has ceased in recent time, so when I tried to do the same with ruby apps, I found that support for ruby26 is faulty and for ruby27 it would probably need major work - so I gave up on that, as there are other, better supported options to run ruby apps (e.g. www/rubygem-puma).

I am now sitting on a pile of drafted ASCII notes documenting the things I had to resolve - but as it seems this forum does not provide a blog space for the users.  (I would like to publish here, but not so on an arbitrary blogspace on the web where I would be dependent on whoever runs that space.)



> For me this would be zen. I want this too.



 It probably is. But from the economical perspective there is the question of usefulness. Single-sign-on implies that all workplaces are equally secure, while in real life they are not: we have distinguished security concerns for the intranet, or for the perimeter where the webservers run, or for folks connecting via VPN, etc.etc.
So in the real world SSO doesn't pay off unless you have a huge number of workplaces which are equally secure (and where SSO is supported by the OS).


----------



## gutiersa (May 3, 2020)

ucomp said:


> I have added  your work for opememr   to  :
> 
> 
> WantedPorts - FreeBSD Wiki
> ...


Thank you, It will be my pleasure.


----------



## gutiersa (May 3, 2020)

PMc said:


> Thank You, that feels good.
> 
> Some details: for my postgres databases I needed the pgadmin management tool (which was changed to a web application in version 4; currently not available as port). I got that working with www/uwsgi as the rig, and added the usual surroundings (startup script in rc.d, etc):
> 
> ...


Believe me, signing on has become so complicated nowadays, that we will circle back to a single sing on system eventually. We are using finger printing, facial recognition and VPNs. Sure, why not


----------



## k3y5 (May 3, 2020)

kpedersen said:


> Docker is fundamentally broken and probably cannot be fixed on any platform
> 
> Luckily FreeBSD has always had an alternative called Jails (https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/jails.html).
> Whilst you don't have the popular "Docker Apps web store", what you do have is a secure and correct way of partitioning and isolating programs on FreeBSD.
> ...



I think a lot of people overlook jails. We're currently using a MAC/Jailed env on our production servers. Docker and the rest are just a security breach waiting to happen.


----------



## k3y5 (May 3, 2020)

Elazar said:


> There is a FreeBSD article called "How to contribute".



There's a post for everything, sometimes they can be hard to find. I also assume there is more than one way to solve a problem. Asking can help gain tangential insight. The developer handbook is very comprehensive, even covering topics like the freeBSD architectural standards. It is one the things I love about freeBSD.


----------



## gutiersa (May 4, 2020)

k3y5 said:


> There's a post for everything, sometimes they can be hard to find. I also assume there is more than one way to solve a problem. Asking can help gain tangential insight. The developer handbook is very comprehensive, even covering topics like the freeBSD architectural standards. It is one the things I love about freeBSD.


I agree. My issue is I am setting up my practice. Once that is done, I will be able to organize the port.


----------

